# Goodwood festival of speed camping



## almeyrick (May 12, 2009)

Would anyone have any recommendations on where to stay with a MH for this years Festival of speed, preferably within walking distance of the event


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

have a look here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-558629.html#558629


----------

